# Furry Freestyle!



## TobyDingo (Jun 16, 2013)

Here it is. The thread for Furry Freestyle!

Got the skills to pay tha bills? Consider yourself the Biggie or Pac of the Furry Fandom? 
Or maybe you just want to express yourself through some good ol' fashioned Hip Hop.
Well step up and show us what you got.
Just keep it clean and try not to be too mean.​


----------



## TobyDingo (Jun 16, 2013)

Alrighty then. Allow me to introduce myself...

I'm the Hip Hop Dingo with the funky ghetto lingo

I speak fluent spanish but they still call me a gringo

I got stacks o' wax, tight samples on my tracks

mad skills on the mic so let me drop a few facts


i'm the nicest lookin rapper in my furry attire

bringin more heat than an electrical fire

new around here but soon they be calling me sire

the self appointed king of furry rap and i'm takin it higher.


----------



## TobyDingo (Jul 2, 2013)

Im getting pretty tired and my vision's kind of blurry
And i'm not one to judge but you don't seem like a furry
So in the next few bars i'll try to explain why 
I'm a little disappointed that you're the first to reply.

It seems like you had a few problems trying to rhyme
In fact, I thought you'd responded in free verse when I read it for the first time
You were chatting non-sense and your lyricism was atrocious
like Mary Poppins on crack rapping supercalifragilistickexpialidoshus
For your information, Soulja boy's a joker and a toy,
A shitty rapper, the opposite of me, the real McCoy.
And i'm not too sure how you got respect in the west 
But you've succeeded in leaving this whole forum pretty unimpressed

That's almost it from me, but one more thing before I go
You spelt Da Vinci wrong.... just thought i'd let you know
That and the fact that I've got more talent than you in my baby toe
I hope I've painted you a clear enough picture, yours sincerely, Vincent Van Gogh.


----------

